# Angel not eating



## splur (May 11, 2011)

One of my smaller angels isn't eating. He stares off into plants and other things in the tank, is swimming normally, but he simply won't eat. When it comes to feeding time all the other fish swim to the top and go nuts. He's just going around ignoring the food.

The tank is a 50 gallon, all the fish are not full grown.
1 parrotfish
3 barbs
5 angelfish

The largest angelfish is maybe 3 inches including tail, the smallest being probably 1.5 inches.

This has happened to my other smaller angelfish, I feel they're simply getting picked on and now they're stressed and don't want to feed.

Should I just let what happens happen or put the small angel my small (4 gallon) quarantine tank until he grows a little. Mind you last time I quarantined an angelfish like this, his condition didn't change even after a couple weeks and he essentially starved to death.


----------



## dp12345 (Sep 12, 2010)

Hi:

IMO:

seperate all small fish until they are big enough like the rest in the tank.

Your angelfish is stress out. Is he the same size as the rest?

Seperate any aggressive angelfish this could be the reason.

After about a week put these aggressive angelfish back in the tank.

This will solve there aggressiveness.

Angelfish are territorial.

dp

dp


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I thought so. It is smaller than the other ones. Last time this happened the other one was the same size but different color (black rather than silver/koi), although it was the same size so I found that a tad strange.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

If you can quarantine the fish I would do so. I have never seen a healthy angel ignore food. Over the years I have lost angels that stop eating and don't display any symptoms of disease. In all cases they looked fine but tended to stay in a corner until they died. Various treatments I tried all failed. If the fish isn't beaten up I would suspect it has health issues. Angels can be downright vicious to their conspecifics.


----------

